# Napoleon 9600 gas furnace



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

i can not help.....have never seen one.... stay tuned i am sure someone will respond soon.....


----------



## HVAC1000 (Dec 12, 2012)

jarlan said:


> Hi, I have an old gas furnace that could be replaced anytime soon. I am considering Napoleon 9600 100K BTU/h. It is two stage with a variable speed motor. I haven't seen much in the way of reviews. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


what made you choose this unit? Any particular reasons? Other than it's made in Canada haha


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

they make great fireplaces and have been in biz for a long time. checked their site and they are the only gas furnace company/ made in Canada furnace. the furnaces have not been around long enough for me to comment on them and have not run into one yet. we do know cold weather here and you may be buying in Can $$ and get more for your buck that way if you are in Canada. my difference in cost between the cheapest brand and the bigger name brands on a similar unit is only $100 so I would be more concerned about the quality and reliability of the installer.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Make sure your duct work is sized properly to handle the air flow that furnace needs. A VS blower can have a short life span on under sized duct work. Newer furnaces need a lot more air flow then older ones needed. If your putting in the same input size that is already there. Just because your old furnace worked okay on the current duct system, doesn't mean its big enough for the new furnace. A VS blower is expensive if you have to replace it when its out of warranty.


----------



## jarlan (Dec 16, 2013)

My old furnace is a 1989 Lennox Pulse 94% with a heat exchanger replaced by Lennox in 1998. It has been regularly maintained and works fine (according to service professionals ). It may need to be replaced only because of the age and because it has a single speed motor. Hopefully, the ductwork is fine for a new furnace when the decision is made to change. Napoleon 9600 is being considered because of a wagjag 52 % off for next couple of days. There have been suggestions that I should stick with the old furnace since Lennox no longer makes the heat exchanger and will replace the furnace if there is a problem. Any advice is welcome since it's a hard decision to make without knowing the facts.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I am a long term Lennox dealer and you got some wrong info. Some parts of the Pulse are obsolete or very difficult and expensive to get so most people are replacing them. They have a critical part replacement policy which only applies to the original owner with proof of purchase/ownership. If a critical part like the gas flapper fails and is unavailable then they give you some $$ credit towards the purchase of a new Lennox furnace. not exactly sure of the $$ amount as the office does it but it is not huge but helps. Napoleon is a very well established fireplace co and wood furnaces and BBQs etc and I doubt they will disappear any time soon. If you can get a good deal on one and the dealer is not sleazy or going out of biz soon then go for it. Uses standard GE ECM motor and White Rodgers gas valve etc and may turn out to be a good furnace. 

What is the model # of the Pulse? It needs to have a 100 in it to match the BTUs of the Napoleon. The Pulse was 92-96% efficient so you can swap them exactly and probably the ducts will be okay. The dealer if he is competent should be able to look at them and see if they need upgrading.


----------



## jarlan (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks to All for the suggestions. 
To Yuri:
I am the original owner. The Lennox model number is G14Q3 - 80-C21. The Napoleon 9600 100K BTU is $2900 instead of $6000 and the 80K BTU is $2700 instead of $5000 for the next two days ( installation and delivery included ). That's why I should find out as much info as possible and soon. Thanks.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

You have a 80,000 so you need the 80,000 Napoleon or it will be oversized and overheat and get damaged. Sounds like they are inflating the list price to make the sale price look better. No way the 100K should sell for $6000 IMO but the sale price is very good anyway. If you can get the 80K for that price it sounds good to me. The Pulse will start developing intermittent hard to troubleshoot problems and the rebate takes days to get and you don't want to be w/o heat. Changed out Mom's unit 2 yrs ago. The Pulse was fantastic in its day and the only high efficiency furnace in that era to hit 94-96% efficient. 25 yrs later parts for some brands are obsolete as that is the expected reasonable life anyway.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Those prices installed are a bit too cheap. At lest to me they are.


----------



## carmon (May 8, 2010)

installed for the sale price seems terribly wrong.....something will be done on the cheap to save money for the contractor.......


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

maybe Napoleon is having a special promo at XMAS as they are newer into the high efficiency furnace market and selling the furnace at cost plus 10%. wagjag is that site where companies put those quickie sales on to drum up business/advertising.


----------



## ahrens (Apr 11, 2011)

We install Napoleon furnaces at my company and so far we havent had any complaints about them, They are very easy to work with and install. The viewing port helps us techs out a bit if there is something wrong with it because its easier for the HO to tell us what exactly is going on before we go on the call.

We just started installing them last spring and for the most part its the 9600 we work with the majority of the time. As for the pricing for us you'd be looking around 4000 for purchase and install. So either your getting a hell of a deal or something sounds a little fishy.

You shouldve gone with the 9700 series with the UV light in the heat exchanger and LED trouble lights inside the cabinet. They also look like a bar fridge lol


----------



## FD3687 (Oct 11, 2014)

jarlan said:


> Thanks to All for the suggestions.
> To Yuri:
> I am the original owner. The Lennox model number is G14Q3 - 80-C21. The Napoleon 9600 100K BTU is $2900 instead of $6000 and the 80K BTU is $2700 instead of $5000 for the next two days ( installation and delivery included ). That's why I should find out as much info as possible and soon. Thanks.


Stay away from Napoleon. I am a dealer of two major brands and we have had our first run in with a Napoleon furnace. What a nightmare to try and get parts. Called parts department and left 5 messages over an 8 hour day without a return call (yes messages as no one answered the phone). We finally decided to drive to the factory to see if we could find a living soul to get parts.

The single and only parts person gave us the replacement part however it was nothing like the original. No installation instructions so I asked for the service bulletin. Their response was "what is that". Asked if they knew how this modified part was installed and the answer was "no i only sell parts".

The next problem was when I asked for a warranty form. "I dont have any" ok so where can I get one.  "I'm not sure check your installation manual for one". This is the factory for crying out loud! 

Do yourself a favor, buy a major brand and use a reputable dealer that has been in business for more than 5 years.


----------



## Campeau (Mar 9, 2015)

*Napoleon Hvac*

We installed over 200 units in 2014 with very little issues, I would compare there products against any of the big boys out there , the 9700 is no doubt a premium product. consumer reaction is very positive especially being manufactured in Canada , the trend seems to be to move HVAC manufactures to Mexico with lost jobs for our economy. Napoleon is now manufacturing the AC systems in Barrie as of about 2 months....
Napoleon is a very secured and focused company . I strongly recommend the product.


----------



## jarlan (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks to Campeau for the reply. I didn't go with Napoleon because the installer was based 400 km away. I was worried about the service.


----------



## Tripple (Jan 16, 2017)

Bought the Top of the line 9700 Ultimate Napoleon furnace which is suppose to be the best of the best. NOPE not at all a bitter disappointment. It so noisy far more than my ancient mid efficiency was. Air flow is also quite poor. The ECM motor/blower appears to be making its own noises IMO I can even hear it on a low speed since it runs for a while after you think its off I hear a noise and track it down when I get close to the vent. This tells me something is not right. 

I can't sleep well being woken by it. I have heard a new Goodman in another house and its dead quiet. Straining to hear if its running and barely sometimes. I had to stand in front of that furnace and its purring. May Napoleon flagship sound like old care with no oil in comparison. Don't chance getting one stick to proven companies. Goodman, Amana, Daykin I'd say. I might have to get this torn out if the contractor in Ontario doesn't do something about it soon!! Patience is running thin after almost two months now.


----------

